# Newspaper



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So I've read enough stuff on how newspapers are bad for hedgehogs because they are cold and also have toxins... but I don't understand how the toxins can affect the hedgie unless it is ingested?

I just wanted to know why exactly it was bad, because paper towels that people use are also bleached so isn't it just as bad?

I'm trying to find a cheaper alternative to paper towels for my litter box, so I was just wondering 

Right now I have half my cage lined with fleece, and the other half where my wheel + litter box + food and water bowls are lined with paper towels... I do this because my hedgie is still a baby and does not always make it to the litter box :lol: but he's getting better! Also, I don't want crumbs everywhere and since he pees and poops on his wheel like other hedgies, it tends to get everywhere...

So yeah... um, any suggestions on a cheaper alternative to paper towels?


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe the ink from news papers gets on little hedgies feets?? I'm no expert on this but I have also heard that news paper is bad for hedgies. In fact, my mom suggested I used news paper and I flat out refused. lol But maybe it has something to do with the ink and the ink getting onto his paws. and them Maybe when he's eating it transfers to his food because of it being on his feet. Now I have no idea, but that's my first guess. Anyone can correct me. lol

Oh and I use paper towels under my wheel/food bowl as well, so I would also like to know a cheaper alternative. Thanks for bringing this up!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You are right it's the ink. I think paper towels might be as cheap as you can safely go,a big bag of non-clumping cat litter can last a long time with just one hedgie.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I have barely made a dent in my bag of Yesterday's News in Phin's litterbox. He is certainly not short on poops either...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Newspaper is cold when wet and also stays wet forever. Use pieces of fleece and toss in the washer when dirty.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmm okay... I guess I will have to just stick with paper towels for now.

The reason why I am so reluctant about putting fleece there is that it gets stinky fast, which means I will have to wash it more often and I live in an apartment building where I must pay $1.50 for each load, which means I would have to wait until later to wash it... and that results in a stinky bag of fleece.

I know in Korea (where I used to live) the newspaper ink was made out of soy because so many people complained about their rodents dying from the ink... I'm surprised they haven't made the change here, in North America...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

It would be a nice change, in my opinion. :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> It would be a nice change, in my opinion. :roll:


It really would... and I doubt it would cost anymore than the ink they use right now...
Also promotes recycling, etc because more people would be making use of the newspaper after reading it


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Fleece is super easy to wash and dry. Use a small amount of detergent in a sink of warm water, swish it around, rinse, wring out and hang over your shower rod. It dries overnight.

Most newspaper ink now is made of vegetable inks but that still doesn't solve the wet and cold problem with newspaper.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh yeah... I completely forgot about hand-washing :lol:
Silly me! hahaha! I will probably start using fleece pieces now :3
I'll have two separate liners, for each side... does anyone think this is a bad idea?
Also, Kashi has not been burrowing under his fleece ever since we made him that burrow bag filled with fleece strips, so I don't think that would be a problem.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I think it's fine for you to do that. Maybe you could overlap them.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a full liner under Charley's cage, but I then have a half-thickness "wheel liner" as I call it to catch the crusties and other leavings as they fall off the wheel. I then scoop this up and do the nightly hand-washing already suggested while I'm giving my son his bath, dry overnight, and put a new one in while the wet one is out of commission. 

I find this lets me change his liners overall less often, and keeps the smells to a minimum. And best part is, it's all fleece/flannel, so easy washings all around.

((If this sounds a bit off/doesn't make sense I apologize, trying to post after taking my Lunesta makes my typing questionable ^_^))


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> I have a full liner under Charley's cage, but I then have a half-thickness "wheel liner" as I call it to catch the crusties and other leavings as they fall off the wheel. I then scoop this up and do the nightly hand-washing already suggested while I'm giving my son his bath, dry overnight, and put a new one in while the wet one is out of commission.
> 
> I find this lets me change his liners overall less often, and keeps the smells to a minimum. And best part is, it's all fleece/flannel, so easy washings all around.
> 
> ((If this sounds a bit off/doesn't make sense I apologize, trying to post after taking my Lunesta makes my typing questionable ^_^))


That makes perfect sense, so don't worry 
Yeah, I figured if I had a separate liner for around the food, wheel, and potty area I could just wash that and I wouldn't have to worry too much about cleaning the entire big liner.

Also, the reason why I have refrained from using litter is that I tried that with kashi, and he just put the litter EVERYWHERE. He kicks at it and just makes a huge mess, which is why I resorted to paper towels...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats a really good idea to have two liners  I'll have to try this next time I make a new set for Loken. He's a very tidy hedgie but it could help extend the time in between full out cage cleanings which he would love cause he doesn't like when his stuff gets redone even though Im always good to put everything back the way he likes it lol


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Black and white newsprint is perfectly safe; it's printed with soy-based inks and is non-toxic. 

It's undesirable due to the fact that it's not absorbent and wet newsprint can chill a hedgehog but it has no toxic properties.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Should I maybe make a small liner of sort that goes on the other half of the cage, and put a layer of cotton (like a dish cloth) under the fleece to make it more absorbent?

Thanks everyone for replying so quickly


----------

